# Stabilizer choice



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Different brands have different qualities. You'll pay more for stiffer carbon rods and more adjustability. I use Doinker. The reason I started using them is because the Platinum's come with 7 weights and their "doinker" to help supress some vibration. The reason I've kept them is because I like how my bow feels and performs with them. I like that it's very simple to move weights around and I can buy more if I ever need them. Even in .5 ounce discs. I also like their mounts and customer service.


----------



## austin97 (Feb 5, 2014)

Try making your own out of 1/2" PVC


----------



## SILVERWOLF_73 (Apr 8, 2007)

ever hear of dead center archery you should check out their web sight.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Go with the brand that will offer the stiffest carbon stabs that you can afford. 

I personally shoot B-Stingers because they were the first to come out with the super stiff carbon stabs and I have not felt a need to change. They do what they are designed to do and their customer support is among the best in the industry. 

Other companies have since started making these stiff rods--some taking shortcuts to cut costs, others who are offering a comperable product that performs as advertized. Do your research and shoot what you're comfortable shooting. 

As a side note, for target use, or if you shoot a parallel-limb bow, you're not going to need internal dampening in your stabalizer, so don't get hooked on that hype--it just adds unnecessary weight to the bar. :wink:


----------



## jkeyj55 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you for your responses


----------



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

I second this mans advice!!
They have a awesome product and they try to keep it affordable to the working man. Todd works day and night making sure people get what they want. I spent a hour or so on the phone with him last week and he is a reg guy working hard and taking pride in his work, just like the people who are his customers. Class act all the way

Blue X


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Check out Extreme Stabilization, high mod carbon at a very good cost and free shipping! You can find them on the 60X Custom Strings web site. Brad and Dawn are great people to deal with.


----------



## Saws Paw (Jul 3, 2013)

I went to Ft. Benning looking for the same thing. Glad I did...B Stinger, Doinker, AEP & Extreme were there....plus Lancaster had a big trailer there and had some other brands. Very informative info from all the companies, but getting to see them first hand...fit, finish, feel.....yeah! It was worth the trip.


----------

